# 2012 Expected Foals



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Saturday is the last day of 2011, and the last day of December. We all know foaling season is right around the corner. I looked and looked, pretty far back on the threads for a 2012 foaling thread, and couldn't seem to find one.

I was thinking, with it being so close maybe we should start one? I know how excited we all are, can hardly stand around our heavily pregnant mares with out feeling their stomachs for a kick from the foal. So here is to it. What do y'all say? Start it now, or wait?


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My 2 are 3 and 5 months from foaling. If others have similar EDC's, I'd be up for it..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got one that should arrive in mid May. *crossing fingers for a filly!*


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm thinking most want foals born near January 1st.. Though some might be back into May. 

My one mare could go any day from now until March. Dx


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I'm thinking most want foals born near January 1st..


Yes, a lot of the time. If you aren't concerned about yearling lunge line or futurities, it's not all that important. For me, I don't really care about futurities and I'd rather have them when it's not so darn cold! :wink:


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

[quote/] I'd rather have them when it's not so darn cold! :wink:[/quote]

No freaking kidding! Those people are crazy.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

We have one due in January-ish - she's a foster rescue so no real idea. And we have one (another rescue, but she's all ours) and she's due sept 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Spice is due April 10th!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I have one due January/February that I am MOST excited about.... This pedigree just makes me happy  I know we dont have many appy people on here but I'll post anyway
Ghostwind Foal Appaloosa

Ive got four other mares due april/may. And one due August/September if she settled. We'll have the vet out to palpate this spring to find out. If she didnt she will be being doing endurance training . Cant wait for babies


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My mare is due on my hubby's birthday in May!! My gelding already shares a b-day with my son.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Yes, a lot of the time. If you aren't concerned about yearling lunge line or futurities, it's not all that important. For me, I don't really care about futurities and I'd rather have them when it's not so darn cold! :wink:


I feel the same way. The 2 in foal came from WI, so they cycle much later than here in FL. Hope you get a filly too MHF! :wink:

So where are all these pics of the expectant mothers??


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll snap a current pic today Dru, though she's a big, grey mudball :lol:

Here's an older crummy pic for now


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Bella is due in May. It's going to make for a fun summer.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'll snap a current pic today Dru, though she's a big, grey mudball :lol:
> 
> Here's an older crummy pic for now
> View attachment 82713


Wow- she's a tank!! But a lovely one at that! :wink: I look forward to more pics..


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! She is a tank for sure :wink:

This is my weanling colt from her, her maiden go. 
1 wk







6 wks







3 months


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel the way some of y'all are. My mare is also a rescue, so I have no idea when she was bred, just sometime before April. Due to my vet not being the best she missed a fetus via ultrasound and then couldn't feel the foal 4 months later via palpation...

Does anyone else hate that during winter it seems harder to get good pictures of their horses?

I have a picture of the stallion, Pee Ridge Loudcloud.








Also, an older picture of the mother to be. Sickem Doc O'lena. The thing around her neck is a fly collar. Someone always asks about it.








I'll try and get new a new picture, if the weather cooperates.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My trainer's mare Sally is due in March or April of 2012. 

Her breeding was an unfortunate accident that took place before my trainer bought her. She came from a sale and must have been bred there or something. No one told my trainer she was pregnant when she first got her, and it was too early for anyone to tell. Then she started showing signs so a vet came out and confirmed our suspicions. We have no clue what she was bred to so it will be a surprise to see what the baby is like. Sally is a chestnut QH cross and daddy is unknown, this might be a pretty interesting foal. We just want her to foal safely more than anything.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

MHF- he's an adorable hunky little thing.. yes- she produces some size/substance it seems. Can't wait to see what my Echo daughter produces this time- she's a tanky Arab and produces size and substance as well.

Ladybug- pretty mare; looks like she has some substance as well.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Druydess said:


> MHF- he's an adorable hunky little thing.. yes- she produces some size/substance it seems. Can't wait to see what my Echo daughter produces this time- she's a tanky Arab and produces size and substance as well.
> 
> Ladybug- pretty mare; looks like she has some substance as well.


Thank you Druydess.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Mine's due in May (on my sister's B-day). I'm hoping for a colt.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Heres my girl Delilah (mini donkey) due anytime from march-may.
Heres a pic of her resting in everyones dinner a few days ago 
I just know shes gunna have a little boy.....but i pray for a little girl
WELL i cant get the pic too post :-( so i will try agian later!


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here is it!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

racheld90 said:


> Heres my girl Delilah (mini donkey) due anytime from march-may.
> Heres a pic of her resting in everyones dinner a few days ago
> I just know shes gunna have a little boy.....but i pray for a little girl
> WELL i cant get the pic too post :-( so i will try agian later!


I saw your thread! Shes such a cutie! Im the same way I want a filly, but I just have a feeling my mares going to have a colt!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I was poking and prodding Lenas belly earlier. Just love stirring up the baby. After I poked it I said "Are you a boy?" Thing started kickin' around in there. Poked it again and asked the opposite... all movements stopped. I'm thining were having a colt... even though I want a filly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I was poking and prodding Lenas belly earlier. Just love stirring up the baby. After I poked it I said "Are you a boy?" Thing started kickin' around in there. Poked it again and asked the opposite... all movements stopped. I'm thining were having a colt... even though I want a filly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha that's so funny!!! I think this is going to be a colt year!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

First foal of the year was a colt, so sounds like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have them due from March through July. No more January babies it too cold here for them and me.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Here is Kansas on November 27th. She is due late January/February.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHF, WoW, that 3 month old picture is awesome. What a butt!!! :-D


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> MHF, WoW, that 3 month old picture is awesome. What a butt!!! :-D


Thank you! I'm pretty pleased with him. Anxious to get past the winter weanling fuglies though! The butt thing makes me laugh, my grandpa tried to register one back in the 80s as "Whatabutt" and the AQHA rejected it:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Haha that's so funny!!! I think this is going to be a colt year!


No, No, No, No! I want a filly this time around darn it! :lol:


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

When I was breeding my QH and App mares, I had a foal born Jan. 27th. the rest were all Mar.-Apr. foals here in WI.
The Jan. colt was at a disadvantage come show season because of his size competing with younger foals. he had 5-6 mos. growth on them.
Never ever made that mistake again...............


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

We have two. 

Thoroughbred mare due in April for her first foal, 









Thoroughbred mare due in May for her second foal,


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thank you! I'm pretty pleased with him. Anxious to get past the winter weanling fuglies though! The butt thing makes me laugh, my grandpa tried to register one back in the 80s as "Whatabutt" and the AQHA rejected it:lol:


HAHAHAHAHA. That is so so funny. "Whattabutt" What a name! I love it! Nothing better then a horse with a nice booty!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

hillside farm said:


> The Jan. colt was at a disadvantage come show season because of his size competing with younger foals. he had 5-6 mos. growth on them.
> ...............


The 2 foals that are coming in early Feb are in a weanling futurity. Having 5-6 mos growth over the competition will put them at a distinct advantage. 

With all that said, I really prefer April/May/June babies because it's much warmer and the weather isn't so extreme when they're born. This year, I'm kind of concerned because it's still in the 50's and 60's and we're in Jan, not a typical winter weather pattern at all. Feb could be really scarey if it turns to normal OK winter weather and gets down in the teens and below zero. I have lots of foal blankets and nice warm foaling stalls but still........


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The 2 foals that are coming in early Feb are in a weanling futurity. Having 5-6 mos growth over the competition will put them at a distinct advantage.
> 
> With all that said, I really prefer April/May/June babies because it's much warmer and the weather isn't so extreme when they're born. This year, I'm kind of concerned because it's still in the 50's and 60's and we're in Jan, not a typical winter weather pattern at all. Feb could be really scarey if it turns to normal OK winter weather and gets down in the teens and below zero. I have lots of foal blankets and nice warm foaling stalls but still........


I thought the same thing when he arrived in Jan. but because he had so much more growth over the other foals, the Judge's all told me the same thing, there was no other foal his size to compare him with, had there been they would have placed him First.
Good Luck


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

hillside farm said:


> I thought the same thing when he arrived in Jan. but because he had so much more growth over the other foals, the Judge's all told me the same thing, there was no other foal his size to compare him with, had there been they would have placed him First.
> Good Luck


Well, in Arabians, Bigger almost always seems to be Better. We also don't do comparative judging, they use a score card, so their size won't hurt them and the extra maturity will help them deal with that environment. One is already sold, and the other will hopefully also be sold by the time it hits the ground and I'll go back to non-weanling futurity type stuff. I don't like them and find they tend to be more work and stress than they're worth but the buyers (the 2nd one was supposed to be sold but the buyer lost his job) wanted the futurity angle so I bred a lot earlier than normal for me.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's interesting to me as well Hillside. With my QHs, I don't halter them as weanlings anymore (my working type horses can't compete with the halter bred behemoths) but I do have a few friends that raise halter horses and they shoot for Jan 1 with every foal so they have the size advantage. Bigger the better I guess. 

The only benefit for me would be extra time training under saddle, but a few months isn't worth fighting the cold in my book.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

New_Image. Your mares are just gorgeous! Where in Mi are you? I'm below Grand Rapids about 45 minutes, but we have a cabin up near Cadillac. I love your Black Sabino mare. Very pretty. Who are they bred to? Were you trying for some color? Colored TB's are so breath-taking!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

My 2 expectant mothers are:

BA Chevelle- due in April: 

























Echo Empress- due in June:

























And Golden Ecstasy- the Sire they're bred to:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*New_Image. Your mares are just gorgeous! Where in Mi are you? I'm below Grand Rapids about 45 minutes, but we have a cabin up near Cadillac. I love your Black Sabino mare. Very pretty. Who are they bred to? Were you trying for some color? Colored TB's are so breath-taking!

*
Thanks! The mares are half sisters, daughters of Puchilingui. They are bred to my palomino Guaranteed Gold son. 









We are hoping for color but mostly just hoping for happy healthy babies. The black bay sabino mares first colt was a smokey black (Guaranteed Gold son) and I would LOVE a smokey black filly. There are pictures of the colt in the conformation critique second right now, and of the mares half brother. We are located just outside of Cadillac, actually


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a handsome, muscular boy he is New Image. Love him!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice looking stallion! Do you stand him to outside mares? It's cool that you are fairly close, but I always wonder, whenever we are up there I NEVER see any hayfields! Where in the world do you get your hay? It is grass hay or does alfalfa grow decently up there? And is it pretty expensive up there? We paid $3.25/bale here for about a 60LB bale.

How exciting. I hope you get the smokey black filly your waiting for.

I'm going to guess, out of the bay mare, you'll get a buckskin colt. And out of the sabino mare........hmmmm........I'll go with smokey black sabino filly. That should send you some luck. :wink:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What do you mean you never see hay fields, they are everywhere! Well, actually Cadillac is crappy and mostly sand so no you wouldn't see much for good fields. The hay is out where we are, Missaukee county. I have a little 1st cut timothy hay and mostly second cut half alfalfa hay. We get squares for $2.75 and 600 pound rounds for $25. This is well below the going rate, it seems to average more $3.50 for squares and $40 for rounds. 

Yes, I do have Beyond Blonde at stud to outside mares. 

Thanks for the luck! Thus far the stallion has produced a palomino filly, a chestnut rabicano filly and a chestnut filly. I told him to keep on going with the fillies. I have these two girls confirmed in foal to him and possibly my Percheron mare for late fall (pictured in avatar with him)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where we stay, there's such sandy soil. It's horrible. Our cabin is in Irons and it's completely sand city there!

Last year we paid $55 for round bales. Those hay prices are really great that you pay.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I wasn't planning on breeding for 2012, But According to the vet my Appaloosa Mare is 7 months along. To a ether of 2 studs, but the main suspect is a dun Quarter Horse Stud who is registered and has show points on him. 

Latest pic we have of her(taken in Sep. 2011):


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Eclipse295 said:


> I wasn't planning on breeding for 2012, But According to the vet my Appaloosa Mare is 7 months along. To a ether of 2 studs, but the main suspect is a dun Quarter Horse Stud who is registered and has show points on him.
> 
> Latest pic we have of her(taken in Sep. 2011):


Well, that's a happy surprise.. hope you have a sweet, healthy foal..


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Nice looking stallion! Do you stand him to outside mares? It's cool that you are fairly close, but I always wonder, whenever we are up there I NEVER see any hayfields! Where in the world do you get your hay? It is grass hay or does alfalfa grow decently up there? And is it pretty expensive up there? We paid $3.25/bale here for about a 60LB bale.
> 
> How exciting. I hope you get the smokey black filly your waiting for.
> 
> I'm going to guess, out of the bay mare, you'll get a buckskin colt. And out of the sabino mare........hmmmm........I'll go with smokey black sabino filly. That should send you some luck. :wink:


I pay $8.00 to $15 for small square here that weigh about 80LBs, I would love to only pay that much for hay. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

cmarie said:


> I pay $8.00 to $15 for small square here that weigh about 80LBs, I would love to only pay that much for hay. Consider yourself lucky.


We only pay $3-$5 for square bales in the Winter. around 80lbs. 

We are buying 200 bales for only $2/bale.

We were going WOW at $5 bales, I guess we should count our blessings and be happy that is all we have to pay!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Eclipse295 said:


> We only pay $3-$5 for square bales in the Winter. around 80lbs.
> 
> We are buying 200 bales for only $2/bale.
> 
> We were going WOW at $5 bales, I guess we should count our blessings and be happy that is all we have to pay!


Alfalfa bales in Fl are going for $18 (regular squares).. yes-- you guys up north are very fortunate..


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Druydess said:


> Alfalfa bales in Fl are going for $18 (regular squares).. yes-- you guys up north are very fortunate..


:shock: HOLY COW!!! Here in Pennsylvania I pay $1.50 a bale for good quality hay! This year the farmers practically paid you to take their extra hay, where i get it it went down to like $1. I would say we are fortunate... how much hay do you go through in Florida? I only have to feed here in the Winter.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well we all know Oklahoma suffered an extreme drought this summer. I think the year before we could buy a ton for 40 dollars or so. This winter if you came across any farmer with enough to sell, it is about 75 dollars. Crappy hay too. Extremely short cut, so it just falls apart. We have a property that last spring we got 30 some bales out of, the baler gave us 5 and took the rest. Put down fertilizer, hoped for some rain. Not sure how many he got, I think it was like 7, we only got 2. Planned on buying 5 more from another farmer but he never got back to us.. So we are running out of hay quickly and looking for some more.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KB has dropped into position. It was quite dramatic, day before yesterday she was still up high and out to the sides. Yesterday she dropped, and you could see the outline of the little legs and feel them all folded up in her belly. She's starting to bag up, not softening in the tailhead yet but we're on the downward slope to delivery!


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> KB has dropped into position. It was quite dramatic, day before yesterday she was still up high and out to the sides. Yesterday she dropped, and you could see the outline of the little legs and feel them all folded up in her belly. She's starting to bag up, not softening in the tailhead yet but we're on the downward slope to delivery!


Interesting thing to see, Dreamcatcher.... 

I noticed Lena is lower today as well. Looked like she had a little bit of edema on the underside of her belly. We are also getting closer. Her bag is starting to work its way up, looked more equal. I guess earlier today she was laying down, with her legs spread out. Dad came in and was like "I think Lena is getting ready to have the foal." I asked why and he said she was laying down with her legs spread out, her vulva was gapping open and there was a red line down the middle, though everything else around was a lighter shade. I'm happy to know she trusts us enough, to let three people stand around her while she is still laying down. She looked miserable today. Didn't eat her food and kicked at her stomach before going out to lay in the hay this morning. While dad was watching her she had got up a little bit after, but by the time we all walked out there she was still laying down. At first she was sitting up, though she slowly leaned over, stretched out her legs, and stayed there for a few seconds. Then she shook her head and got up, was moving extremely slow today, like she was stiff.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Good luck with your foals, everyone! MHF, I absolutely love your horses! My Friesian mare is expecting her (and my!) first foal in the first week of May! I'm actually hoping for a colt because I love this breeding, definitely a bit more on the baroque side, and I'd love to raise up a baroque Friesian gelding. And, not that that's what he/she was bred for, but the foal will have incredible hair genes, so a colt could grow up to look spectacular!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

We were picking up square bales for about 10 dollars each. We shipped a lot down from Nebraska, that total wound up being like 8 or 9 a bale. We have grabbed what hay we can here and there, you name it, we got it. My horses are loving the alfalfa that we are going through right now, they will be ****ed when we run out of that and go to the prairie hay 

Super excited to see the foal Dreamcatcher! Hopefully soon, yes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Super excited to see the foal Dreamcatcher! Hopefully soon, yes?


Well, she's dropped a lot but not yet V'd out at the bottom, baggin up but not waxing and still tight at the tail head. So....COUNTDOWN begins, LOL!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> :shock: HOLY COW!!! Here in Pennsylvania I pay $1.50 a bale for good quality hay! This year the farmers practically paid you to take their extra hay, where i get it it went down to like $1. I would say we are fortunate... how much hay do you go through in Florida? I only have to feed here in the Winter.


Yeah- it sucks.. we go through quite a bit in winter only because we get little rain..summertime we use a lot less; rain makes the grass just go crazy.. 
Trucking it down here is costly with gas prices and Texas has bought out most of the supply due to the drought. Cattleranchers will pay three times the asking price..so there goes our supply..


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a miniature mare due in the middle of September.
Pulled a miniature foal (breech) with the vet last wednesday and it was tiny so im very excited!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Zetha! This one will be for sale :wink:

Tell KB to get to it Dreamcatcher! Can't wait to see your little one.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks Zetha! This one will be for sale :wink:
> 
> Tell KB to get to it Dreamcatcher! Can't wait to see your little one.


Can't help but wonder who will be second to foal this year.


----------



## RNgrits (Jan 15, 2012)

ANOTHER APPY OWNER HERE!! Have a foal due 4/27-5/3! My mare is 14. She will be 15 when her foal arrives. It is her first foal. Im getting more and more nervous as the time gets closer. Her belly is getting bigger and she has started to pin her ears back at anybody that walks near her stall. What's up with that?? I was planning to take her back to the breeding farm to deliver but I heard some of our local horse vets have foaling stalls. I am afraid to let her have the baby at the place where we board.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, KB is grumpy and looking miserable but still, she's not due til Feb 10, so the longer she holds out the better. Dreamlet is due Feb 13, so right after KB should be a little Drumlet. Both girls are huge, both are bagging a little, but not even close to ready yet! I'm getting a little more anxious as we get closer.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dreamcatcher, I feel your pain!! Lena is bagging up a little every day, miserable again. For a while she wasn't very miserable. She wasn't laying down as much, but now she is starting again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

KB who is the mellowist of horses is getting downright uncooperative. Dreamlet keeps getting told, "You're gonna freeze that way if you don't watch it." because she seems to walk around with a permanent scowl on her face and her ears flat back on her neck. And of course, they are both doing the full on, pregnant mare wallow when they walk.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

Kansas is due anytime in the next month  not grumpy one bit. just been busy munching


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

GhostwindAppaloosa said:


> Kansas is due anytime in the next month  not grumpy one bit. just been busy munching


At first when I read this I was like huh??? Kansas is most certainly not due next month lol then I realized you were talking about your horse ^.^


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

my girls are due 10 feb and 16th feb i can't wait


----------



## CowgurlUp91 (Jan 18, 2012)

I had one due this year but she lost her colt  The mare had an injury to her head and the vets think she lost due to stress. This is my only mare (I have a gelding) and I'm heartbroken but can't wait to see everyone else's foals... Wishing you all have healthy foals


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I started a breeding journal for my mare mid last year and she's been "cooking" ever since.


My mare is Julep a, 16.2 1/2hh, traditional style Swedish Warmblood mare, she was AI by the vet April 20th of last year and is in foal by Registered Irish Draught, Snowford O'Donnell. She goes on watch about St Pattricks Day and my husband is working on setting up the Mare Stare feed right now! Yay!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/juleps-breeding-journal-88733/


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see some more babies!!!


----------

